
Court orders web-blocking monitoring site to be blocked - DiabloD3
https://torrentfreak.com/court-orders-web-blocking-monitoring-site-to-be-blocked-160213/
======
bediger4000
Just like surveillance ([http://www.ianwelsh.net/the-logic-of-
surveillance/](http://www.ianwelsh.net/the-logic-of-surveillance/)),
censorship has its own logic. First, we censor all the information about
censorship, the same way that we first put every anti-surveillance person
under surveillance, and the spammers and telemarketers threaten to put people
who complain about spam and robocalls and scam calls on the spam and telephone
number lists.

